# DS #XXXX: Celebi Distribution Cart (Europe)



## Chanser (Feb 14, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6867^^


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh shit, I need this.
I don't think this one is going to get a Mystery Gift Nintendo WFC download.

Edit: Also, big LOL at the .nfo.

Edit: Wait, how do we know this cart is legit, and not just a hacked distro?

Last edit: Looks legit, loaded on my Wood R4 cartridge, the rom title is "Time to travel with CELEBI!"


----------



## Spikeynator (Feb 14, 2011)

meh alrdy got celebi no need for this...


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 14, 2011)

Spikeynator said:
			
		

> meh alrdy got celebi no need for this...


Do you have A Celebi, or THIS Celebi?

This special Celebi will unlock events in Heart Gold and Soul Silver, and get you the rare pokémon Zorua when you transfer it to Black and White.

Plus this is really handy for anyone in the EU like me. I probably wouldn't have the means to get this otherwise, and it'd still be legit.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 14, 2011)

Too bad that you have to own 2 DS systems to use that.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 14, 2011)

Set your DS date between 15/01/2011 - 03/03/2011.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 14, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Set your DS date between 15/01/2011 - 03/03/2011.


In other words, just make sure it's current, because this is a current event anyway.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 14, 2011)

LOL! .nfo is pwnage!! Was there a celebi event before this?

What special event does this Celebi unlock in HG/SS, RupeeClock??


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> LOL! .nfo is pwnage!! Was there a celebi event before this?
> 
> What special event does this Celebi unlock in HG/SS, RupeeClock??


When you take the Celebi to the Ilex Forest Shrine, it triggers a series of events where you'll learn interesting secrets about your rival, and get a secret battle.

You can also download the Celebi on Diamond/Pearl/Platinum but it's uses are on Heart Gold/Soul Silver and Black/White.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 14, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, you could do that with a 10 ANIV Celebi.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Last edit: Looks legit, loaded on my Wood R4 cartridge, the rom title is "Time to travel with CELEBI!"
> That doesn't prove it's legit.
> I myself can edit any rom to display "Big Brother is watching you!" as the rom title.
> 
> QUOTE(8BitWalugi @ Feb 14 2011, 06:43 PM) Meh, you could do that with a 10 ANIV Celebi.


No, you couldn't.


----------



## Dimensional (Feb 15, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do the same thing with the Shiny Johto Legendary Distribution Cart. It gives a Celebi that can also be used for the Ilex Forest Shrine event.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 15, 2011)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Celebii from the Legendary Trio cart the same as this one?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh yes, you could. I did it myself. And a few of my friends too.
http://www.friendcodes.com/forums/4th-generation/158186.htm


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This IS an European event distribution cart.
Unless you live someplace in Europe that doesn't get the event?


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn, I'll have to borrow my friends DS again.....
I have three other ds's but all of them are dead.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh bro? I inserted it in myself. Did two tests on two different games:
Transferred one over from LG to SS Retal
Hacked a PCD in on a flashcart game.

Both started the Giovanni event.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

Send me the .pkm file of that Celebi, if you may.
And I'm not your brother.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Send me the .pkm file of that Celebi, if you may.


I can't. I don't have my save file from the flashcart, and I can't rip the save. I could link you to the PCD I used if you want.

EDIT:
http://www.pkmdb.com/GBA-American-Event-Downloads


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

That .pcd is a hacked Wondercard, and the Celebi in it most likely was hacked to have the Fateful Encounter flag.
So no, I don't want the .pcd since I already know the Celebi in it isn't a real 10th anniv event.

If the .pkm of your 10 ANIV Celebi activated the event, that means it has the Fateful Encounter flag activated, which means it's hacked.
A legit 10 ANIV Celebi doesn't have the Fateful Encounter flag.

I must tell you, there's a program you probably already heard of named Pokémon Maker, it lets you create ANY Pokémon and generate an AR code for 3rd gen games.
There's a checkbox that says "Obedient" in the program that puts Fateful Encounter flag on the Pokémon.
What probably happened is that the person who got the Celebi used this program and checked the Obedient box.

If you want, I got a link to a save file that contains a LEGIT 10 ANIV Celebi.
You can try that one and tell me if it activates the event: http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/...n_emerald_s.sps


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> That .pcd is a hacked Wondercard, and the Celebi in it most likely was hacked to have the Fateful Encounter flag.
> So no, I don't want the .pcd since I already know the Celebi in it isn't a real 10th anniv event.


Meh, your loss. Point is I got the event to work ages ago.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

But point is, you got the event to work using a hacked Pokémon.
No merit in doing that, IMO.

And it's not really my loss, because I do prefer using legit Pokémon.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> But point is, you got the event to work using a hacked Pokémon.
> No merit in doing that, IMO.
> 
> And it's not really my loss, because I do prefer using legit Pokémon.


Uhhh Cool Story Bro? It's legit for all I care. It says 10 aniv, came from a GBA game, and worked.

EDIT: PAH! It doesn't have the Fateful Encounter flag ticked! Check it in Pokesav next time, bro.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

Where is your proof that this is the actual Celebi you used for the Giovanni event?

Anyway, there is a probability that the game might simply check if you have a Fateful Encounter Celebi in your game.
The Arceus back-story event in Platinum only required you to have a Fateful Encounter Arceus in your save file, it didn't matter if you had it in your team.

I'm gonna prove that you are wrong by using that exact Celebi to try and do the event.
Expect a link to a video tomorrow.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Where is your proof that this is the actual Celebi you used for the Giovanni event?
> 
> Anyway, there is a probability that the game might simply check if you have a Fateful Encounter Celebi in your game.
> The Arceus back-story event in Platinum only required you to have a Fateful Encounter Arceus in your save file, it didn't matter if you had it in your team.
> ...


When you do the event, make sure it's first in your party.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 15, 2011)

What's the point in fighting? At least the event worked. Also, the Celebi sounds pretty legit to me.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 15, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I really care, but you're a lying sack of fox poo as I just tested it with my own 10aniv Celebi and...oops...it didn't work.


----------



## sinbad.the.saile (Feb 15, 2011)

here are the wondercards for all the celebis
http://filetrip.net/f24022-Event-PKM-%28Wo...rds%29-1-0.html


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Feb 15, 2011)

This is probably the 1st NFO that I read that actually encourages the download of the ROM. I also found the rest of the NFO rather funny.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Not that I really care, but you're a lying sack of fox poo as I just tested it with my own 10aniv Celebi and...oops...it didn't work.


Bro, I got the Celebi to work using the 10 Aniv. Celebi. Seriously.


----------



## muckers (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> This IS an European event distribution cart.
> Unless you live someplace in Europe that doesn't get the event?



Nope, nothing coming UK side (as of yet) for this Celebi.

http://www.serebii.net/events/2011.shtml#europe

Spain, Portugal, Norway, Denmark and Germany only.

Hopefully Nintendo will do something soon for the UK. Whatever happened to the numerous Toys 'R' Us events?


----------



## enarky (Feb 15, 2011)

Huge LOL at the discussion over if a flipped bit in RAM can be legit or not. Who cares if it was flipped by a "cheat" or by a Wi-Fi download? By that logic using that ROM would be cheating, too, as someone using it wasn't visiting THE EVENT.


----------



## nintendoom (Feb 15, 2011)

enarky said:
			
		

> Huge LOL at the discussion over if a flipped bit in RAM can be legit or not. Who cares if it was flipped by a "cheat" or by a Wi-Fi download? By that logic using that ROM would be cheating, too, as someone using it wasn't visiting THE EVENT.


EXACTLY!


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 15, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, maybe *any* celebi can trigger the Giovanni event in HG/SS, but maybe you need the movie 13 celebi specifically for B/W?
I'm not sure.


----------



## Fo0+ (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I for one doesn't really see why people would like the Celebi to get a Zorua in B/W. Both Zoroark and Zorua can breed so as soon as the games are released I guess the GTS will be flooding with people wanting to trade a level 1 Zorua for a level 100 Legendary-something.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 15, 2011)

Fo0+ said:
			
		

> Well, I for one doesn't really see why people would like the Celebi to get a Zorua in B/W. Both Zoroark and Zorua can breed so as soon as the games are released I guess the GTS will be flooding with people wanting to trade a level 1 Zorua for a level 100 Legendary-something.


Granted, it's easier to get Zorua through breeding a Zoroark that you got thanks to one of the Crown beasts.
But a celebi is still a celebi.


----------



## benbop1992 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, we got this at work the otherday, we dont ever use it.


----------



## muckers (Feb 15, 2011)

benbop1992 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we got this at work the otherday, we dont ever use it.



Where do you work man, if you don't mind me asking?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds like Nintendo must have some kind of UK plan for this distro if they're sending it to UK stores as well...


----------



## benbop1992 (Feb 15, 2011)

muckers said:
			
		

> benbop1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamestation, IT is a EUR cart.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 15, 2011)

muckers said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn werent at the spaceworld near my home =.= Time for a trip to Oslo!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

Enarky, I don't actually care if people use hacked Pokémon to activate the event.
But when they go and try to spread wrong information, that's when I care.
I don't want there to be people complaining over their 10 ANIV Celebi not working for the event.



			
				shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Not that I really care, but you're a lying sack of fox poo as I just tested it with my own 10aniv Celebi and...oops...it didn't work.
> I wouldn't go so fast as to say that right now.
> 
> QUOTE(8BitWalugi @ Feb 15 2011, 02:20 AM) Bro, I got the Celebi to work using the 10 Aniv. Celebi. Seriously.



I think I *may* have figured it out.
Did you have a Fateful Encounter Celebi somewhere in your PC box system?

I remember that in Platinum, we didn't actually need Arceus in our party to do the side-quest with the Hiker.
Maybe HG/SS just checks if you have Fateful Encounter Celebi in your game, then lets you use any Celebi for the event?

Here's a video of me trying to do it with only a 10 ANIV Celebi:


Once I beat the Elite Four, I'll trade over a 10 ANIV Celebi to my HeartGold.
I'll keep my legit Fateful Encounter Celebi in my PC box and try to do the event with the 10 ANIV Celebi in front of my party.
That way, if it works, this will confirm my theory.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Feb 15, 2011)

stopped with pokemon when nintendo invented the milking machine


----------



## rave420 (Feb 16, 2011)

haha you guys care way too much about this.

Nothing i can't do in pokesav in less then a minute, i don't need to spend days contemplating this issue.

you can't get anything new out of the game due to this, therefore, i do genuinley not care. 
(i love pokemon btw)


----------



## Chanser (Feb 16, 2011)

UK events: http://www.game.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=154...kemonBW-_-email


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 16, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> UK events: http://www.game.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=154...kemonBW-_-email


Only in ten locations? That's crap, not even one in Portsmouth.
The Arceus event they did in GAME was at 28 locations.


----------



## muckers (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, that is a bit pants. I would've expected there to be one in Birmingham or something; big city, easy for me to get to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still maybe something will go down with Gamestation as well?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well good thing this dump was made, since if you own a flashcart you can get it anyway.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 17, 2011)

Conveniently, I have a 2nd DS, at the moment. Inconveniently, it's a DS Lite with a broken hinge and only 1/2 ~ 1/3 working top-screen. Once I repair it, I'll definitely distribute this to my legit SS.

Can anyone confirm if this Celebi can be given to a US Game? Works great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Crap. Now that I have the EU Celebi, I can't get the Shiny Celebi from the US Dist cart. :|


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 18, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Conveniently, I have a 2nd DS, at the moment. Inconveniently, it's a DS Lite with a broken hinge and only 1/2 ~ 1/3 working top-screen. Once I repair it, I'll definitely distribute this to my legit SS.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this Celebi can be given to a US Game? Works great.
> 
> ...


How many times must I say this? *There's no shiny Celebi in the US distribution cart!*
BTW, the second DS Lite I used to distribute the Celebi to my HG has the exact same problem as yours, and that didn't prevent me from distributing Celebi over to my HG.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I figured that out. I just went ahead and tried it for the lulz after I posted, and it worked. Good to know it's not shiny in the US, either. I'd have been severely disappointed.


----------



## Zidapi (Feb 22, 2011)

Is this the same as the US Distro cart in that it will send out the shiny beasts with the correct dates?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

Just a note, this thing worked.
I got my Celebi onto Pokémon black with this.


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 7, 2011)

Can I use this dump for my US game?


----------



## Qtis (Mar 7, 2011)

rahxen said:
			
		

> Can I use this dump for my US game?



Use the US version? It may work for the US game too, but why not just use the one made for them?


-Qtis


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 7, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> rahxen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because there's no official dump of the american celebi cart and the event is over. Also, I don't want to get the gamestop one since is not considered legit atm.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 7, 2011)

I used this cart to dist to my US Platinum and SoulSilver. No worries.


----------



## asakurawhyte (Mar 13, 2011)

Are there similar ROMS for other Event Pokes?
I live in China and we get no special bonuses whatsoever....


----------

